# OVpP recordings?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi,

I am fairly new to this relatively new practice. I have read some articles about it and I am fascinated about the great debate on how to perform Bach vocal works, particularly Bach cantatas. Despite is still controversial, the use of solo voices in the choral music of Bach has some great advantages for the listeners: clarity, transparency, more sense of polyphony, better blend of voices when is well performed but also requires top singers. As for cd recordings, is a great pleasure listening OVpP recordings in SACD.

To those who have knowledge about OVpP recordings I ask them: what are your favourite OVpP recordings so far?


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I didn't know this is now an official abbreviation.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I didn't know this is now an official abbreviation.


I too was at a loss to its meaning ... found an explanation on wiki here.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I don't honestly know whether I have any OVpP recordings. I'm assuming they would likely be more common in HIP recordings. I don't have a dog(ma) in this fight. I usually go with what sounds most pleasing to me - I have never sought out such a recording, but suppose I wouldn't avoid it either, if it sounded good.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Most of my Bach cantata recordings are by Masaaki Suzuki on the BIS label - I don't know if those are OVpP. If they are, then they are wonderful, and are usually available as SACD - BIS puts out a lot of SACDs (although most of mine are iTunes downloads).


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Most of my Bach cantata recordings are by Masaaki Suzuki on the BIS label - I don't know if those are OVpP. If they are, then they are wonderful, and are usually available as SACD - BIS puts out a lot of SACDs (although most of mine are iTunes downloads).


Suzuki cantatas are not OVPP, there are more voices in each part but I absolutely agree with you, maybe Suzuki is the best option for me. For no OVPP recordings I prefer Suzuki over Gardiner and Herreweghe would be close to Suzuki.

As far as I know, up to now there is not a conclusive evidence about the size of historical chorus to perform Bach cantatas. I like both approaches.


----------

